# Ripping Models from SM64 WITHOUT an Emulator?



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2015)

As the title suggests, I'm trying to rip the models from Super Mario 64 without having to use an emulator. I've looked around but I can't find anything about ripping models from N64 games without having to use an emulator and a video plugin of some sort. Is it possible?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 10, 2015)

Have you tried ToadsTools64?


----------



## Vexiant (Dec 10, 2015)

This is comical. A quick Google should suffice. I'd know, I hack n64 games


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 10, 2015)

Vexiant said:


> This is comical. A quick Google should suffice. I'd know, I hack n64 games


Sweet, instead of showing your superiority, why don't you tell how to?


----------



## Vexiant (Dec 10, 2015)

Or you can obviously Google as I insinuated, as in relation to the content that you seek is not scarce by any means. I by no means was flexing my superiority muscles either, you'd know. I'd show an image of my penis


----------



## Heran Bago (Dec 10, 2015)

Vexiant said:


> Or you can obviously Google as I insinuated, as in relation to the content that you seek is not scarce by any means. I by no means was flexing my superiority muscles either, you'd know. I'd show an image of my penis


This post makes it 100% clear that you're a ROM hacker.


----------



## Vexiant (Dec 10, 2015)

hot

I was just trying to rhyme, and my ShitTube that I don't even use anymore is in my signature anyways. I uploaded that most recent video for a friend. We sex now? We sex now.

Edit: Here you go, pissy pants


More shit: https://sites.google.com/site/kazemario64/

Want hardware compatible mods? Then here is a proper ucode converter: http://magicstone.de/dzd/model2n64.htm


----------



## Enigma Hall (Dec 10, 2015)

I was thinking about teleport. -_-
I'm not a rom hacker.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2015)

Vexiant said:


> This is comical. A quick Google should suffice. I'd know, I hack n64 games


I _WAS_ Googling for it. I found nothing helpful by doing that. Just the same "USE 1964 AND THIS PERSON'S VIDEO PLUGIN"


VinsCool said:


> Have you tried ToadsTools64?


No, but I'll try that now.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2015)

Vexiant said:


> hot
> 
> I was just trying to rhyme, and my ShitTube that I don't even use anymore is in my signature anyways. I uploaded that most recent video for a friend. We sex now? We sex now.
> 
> ...



I was asking if there's a way I can rip the models without an emulator, not import them.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 10, 2015)

If you have the ROM in front of you then said ROM has the model in there somewhere (I don't think the N64 managed to get as far as downloaded models/textures), it might be compressed and it might be generated on the fly but it will be in there.

Pulling things out of ROMs is a fair chunk of ROM hacking and finding 3d models works much like finding anything in a ROM really. The emulators and 3d ripping software attached to them does make things slightly easier though as it will have bypassed the need to sort any compression or assembly issues, though if you are looking more to edit the game then this might not be ideal*. I am not terribly familiar with the N64 graphics hardware other than it is a thing but it is also slightly odd (as most early attempts at 3d were) and annoying to deal with -- oh those microcodes. N64 hacking is not the most advanced compared to other systems either but it should be enough.

*nothing wrong with ripping a model and using that as the basis for a search in the ROM -- if I want a 2d palette from a game you can bet I will first get to a point in the game where it is and then snatch it from an emulator before searching the ROM for it.

Anyway yeah it is possible. You may well have to forge your own path though, and even if you find a list of offsets you will probably still have wanted to learn a bit about it all. Here is are some links on the N64 3d hardware, aka N64 RCP/reality coprocessor and the RSP and RDP within it.
https://dragonminded.com/n64dev/Reality Coprocessor.pdf
https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/N64_Programming/Video_coprocessor


----------

